# DNP while 15 days or 30?



## samrooo77 (Feb 5, 2021)

Hi!

I heard that while DNP, after 14-15 days, DNP is useless because effects disappear, it is true? I will order 30 caps of 200mg to do a cycle while 39 days, but if DNP decrease in efficiency after 15 days, there is no point in taking DNP after these 15 days.. so I have to take DNP : 

-while 15 days in 200mg, wait 1 week and retake while 15 days in 200mg?
-while 30 days non-stop?
-while 15-20 days at 400mg

There is a big difference between 200mg and 400mg or the results are the same?

Thank you !!


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samrooo77 (Feb 5, 2021)

Forget my last question, dnp at 400mg is 2,5x more powerful than dnp at 200mg, so whats the best ? Dnp while 15 days at 400mg or dnp while 30 days at 200mg?


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MS1605 (Feb 5, 2021)

At no point does DNP stop working. You can take it indefinitely and it will remain working. 

As for "what is best", that's subjective. 200mg for 30 days will give less sides but you are not going to see a huge amount of weight loss (if everything else is in check).


There is absolutely no point in putting a time line on your cycle like other compounds. 

Start off at 200mg for 7-10 days. If you are doing good, bump up to 400mg. If you are still doing ok on 400 run that until you are satisfied with your weight. 

Saying it either HAS to be 15 days or it HAS to be 30 days is just a pointless number. As long as the dose your at isn't killing you and everything is in check, run that dose until your weight goals are reached.


----------



## Beti ona (Feb 5, 2021)

MS1605 said:


> At no point does DNP stop working. You can take it indefinitely and it will remain working.
> 
> As for "what is best", that's subjective. 200mg for 30 days will give less sides but you are not going to see a huge amount of weight loss (if everything else is in check).
> 
> ...



Excellent post, brilliant response. But I have a dilemma, I like to run DNP in cycles because I want to know where my fat loss is due to water retention. But someone published yesterday that there is no such water retention, so I have to forget to cycle the DNP.


----------



## MS1605 (Feb 5, 2021)

Beti ona said:


> Excellent post, brilliant response. But I have a dilemma, I like to run DNP in cycles because I want to know where my fat loss is due to water retention. But someone published yesterday that there is no such water retention, so I have to forget to cycle the DNP.



I replied back to that thread showing how biologically it's impossible not to have water retention. For every 1 gram of glycogen burned it is replaced (retained) by 3 grams of water.

To play devil's advocate, there is also some dehydration in other parts of the body at the same time. 


The moral of the whole story is it is impossible to calculate with a scale "where your at" while on DNP. Best thing you can do is take a picture of yourself in the mirror once a week and follow your progress by sight. Once you THINK you might be at a BF% you like, discontinue the use of DNP, eat a healthy diet at new weight maintenance cals for 2~ weeks (whatever time it takes to deplete your body of the DNP) then you can either evaluate with a scale or better yet a dexa or similar test. 

The scale is next to useless while on DNP.


----------



## Beti ona (Feb 5, 2021)

Thank you!!


So even though the half-life is 36 hours, do you consider that you have to be away for 2 weeks to make an more accurate evaluation?


----------



## MS1605 (Feb 5, 2021)

No, 2 weeks is just what I use based off the doses I take. 

You just want to be off for enough time for the DNP to be completely depleted from your body, your glycogen stores to be refilled and to just be back to homeostasis. 

On a side note, It's probably a good idea to do this for three or four weeks total for the simple fact that you don't want any kind of rebound effect from the DNP. It's very easy to come off and then start putting weight back on because of how many calories your body was burning. 

So again after I stop taking DNP I weigh 2 weeks to get a good grasp on what my current weight is and then I remain at maintenance calories for another 2 weeks just to make sure there is no rebound. So then after a month I can adjust my calories for whatever I'm doing.


----------



## Noobie2 (Feb 7, 2021)

Interesting information. I wonder if someone was getting confused with the supposed drop off of T3 after a few weeks of DNP use?


----------



## samrooo77 (Feb 7, 2021)

MS1605 said:


> At no point does DNP stop working. You can take it indefinitely and it will remain working.
> 
> As for "what is best", that's subjective. 200mg for 30 days will give less sides but you are not going to see a huge amount of weight loss (if everything else is in check).
> 
> ...



Okay thank you! But I will just buy 1 box of DNP so if I do 200mg while 10 days I cant do 30 days of DNP I will do 20 days if I run 400 after the 10 days at 200mg and I dont think that 20 days will help me to lose 15-20kg of fat.. even if I run at 400mg


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samrooo77 (Feb 9, 2021)

I knw why I will dont lose a lot of fat, my caloric maintenance is not high (approximately 1998kcal) so my deficit is not enough to lose 500g-1kg per day... I should take 2 box of DNP and run while 1 month at 400mg?


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samrooo77 (Feb 9, 2021)

Idk if dosage calculator of analytical-augmentation is legit.. I see results here and even 400mg while 30 days, it said I will lose 16.75lbs... 7kg, it is nothing fck


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bvs (Feb 9, 2021)

400mg for a month is easier said than done, you feel like absolute crap when on it


----------



## samrooo77 (Feb 9, 2021)

bvs said:


> 400mg for a month is easier said than done, you feel like absolute crap when on it



Yeah I know but if it can accelerate fat loss I can do it I am sure!


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Dadbod103 (May 15, 2021)

Yeah DNP makes putting on your socks difficult after a week I couldnt imagine runnign it for a month


----------



## metsfan4life (May 16, 2021)

Dadbod103 said:


> Yeah DNP makes putting on your socks difficult after a week I couldnt imagine runnign it for a month



that it does. However, some people have a higher tolerance for it. There’s multiple people
hwre that will run 100mg or 200mg ED or EOD for 30 days and longer. Kind of a prolonged weight loss without the issues and sides that come along with DNp


----------



## samrooo77 (May 16, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> that it does. However, some people have a higher tolerance for it. There’s multiple people
> hwre that will run 100mg or 200mg ED or EOD for 30 days and longer. Kind of a prolonged weight loss without the issues and sides that come along with DNp


Yes I see, I do 30 days (7 days at 200mg and 23 days at 400mg) for me


----------

